# Plant ID please :)



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't know what kind of plant this is. I'm talking about the one in the foreground and the two in the background, extending. I know the java fern and banana plant, but wondering about the other 3.
Thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They look like a type of Cryptocoryne to me.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Could they be the so-called green gecko?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

They could be the green gecko type or the regular green wendtii.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like C. wendtii green variety to me.


----------

